# Hi from Florida



## HUS_WP_lovr (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi everyone Im new. i made an account a while back but never did post.  I show my 2 wonderful paint geldings on the Paint circuit and at local clubs in all events.
I have 2 Paint gelding, Jackson and Felix.

Jackson is an 8 yr old sorrel sabino overo lol. He has navicular disease and is no longer rideable but when he was we did HUS, WP, HMS, Hunt seat Eq, trail class, SMS, Jumping, and barrels.

Felix is a 3 yr old bay overo. He is my current show horse and we do HUS, Hunt Seat Eq, HMS,SMS, halter, and barrels. As he gets older we will add in western pleasure,trail,jumping, and poles. We have earned 7 APHA points so far this year in Huntseat Eq and HUS.

I also have a golden retreiver, a Jack Russel, 2 turtles, 3 hermit crabs, and 2 cats.

Here are some pictures of my boys

Felix





































Jackson


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

your horses are gorgeous 
welcome to the forum


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Smartie (May 27, 2008)

heya welcome to the forum your horses are lush


----------



## est1991 (May 28, 2008)

Welcome!
omgosh, i think i'm in love with Jackson!! he's prescious! so is Felix!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!!  Beautiful horses.


----------

